# A little chicken political humor



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

DONALD TRUMP: We will build a big wall to keep illegal chickens from crossing the road.
We will have a door for legal chickens.

JOHN KERRY: We will trust the chicken to tell us whether it crossed the road or not.

CHRIS CHRISTIE: We need to water board that chicken to find out why it crossed the road.

RAND PAUL: It's none of our business why the chicken crossed the road.

NANCY PELOSI: We will have to wait until the chicken crosses the road to see what it says.

CARLY FIORINA: Hillary Clinton lied about why the chicken crossed the road.

BRIAN WILLIAMS: I crossed the road with the chicken.

BEN CARSON: This isn't brain surgery. To look for pyramids... it wanted grain.

SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!

BARACK OBAMA: Let me be perfectly clear, if the chickens like their eggs they can keep
their eggs. No chicken will be required to cross the road to surrender her eggs. Period.

HILLARY CLINTON: What difference at this point does it make why the chicken crossed the road?

GEORGE W. BUSH: We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with us or against us. There is no middle ground here.

BILL CLINTON: I did not cross the road with that chicken.

BERNIE SANDERS: That little chicken will pay 80% income taxes no matter what side of the road it's on. He's got to help finance free college even for those that just want a four year vacation.

AL GORE: I invented the chicken.

Al SHARPTON: Why are all the chickens white?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the chuckle this morning!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

OMG!That is hilarious!


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

ha ha, that's cute.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Re: Trump. I think Mexico will be paying for that wall- it's alot cheaper than us sending ALL the undocumented Mexicans back. Give their offspring a ticket that says the bearer can come back and do a work-study program at a university once they are 18.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

ha! definitely stealing this


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

This was hilarious. My favorite was Bill Clinton's.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think my favorite was Hilary


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like Trump. I'm really tired of presidents who give the same ole lip service. Or stupid mistakes. Or lying to start a war. I like the idea of trying someone new who's not a good ole boy . Philosophy is good. Action is great. I'm tired of spending money we don't have. I'm tired of fighting someone else's wars -for free. I could go on, but I won't.


----------

